# 40th Annual Hall of Fame Tournament



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

For more info http://www.setsfa.com/


----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

.


----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Bump


----------



## zgwe01 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Hall of Fame*

Thank you Tuna,

This is a great tournament put on by a great group, for those of you that don't know, SETSFA works hard all year long putting on smaller tournaments and fund raisers to support their signature event the annual Hall of Fame. They have been doing this for 40 years, have a great reputation and the organization is made up of great group fishermen, many of them having past state records in different categories. All proceeds raised throughout the year are all donated back to multiple organizations like the Galveston UTMB Neo-Natal Fund, Breast Cancer programs, Galveston County Fair and Rodeo Scholar Ship Fund, Sea Center Texas, and many more.

THANK YOU SETSFA


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Well said. :cheers:



zgwe01 said:


> Thank you Tuna,
> 
> This is a great tournament put on by a great group, for those of you that don't know, SETSFA works hard all year long putting on smaller tournaments and fund raisers to support their signature event the annual Hall of Fame. They have been doing this for 40 years, have a great reputation and the organization is made up of great group fishermen, many of them having past state records in different categories. All proceeds raised throughout the year are all donated back to multiple organizations like the Galveston UTMB Neo-Natal Fund, Breast Cancer programs, Galveston County Fair and Rodeo Scholar Ship Fund, Sea Center Texas, and many more.
> 
> THANK YOU SETSFA


----------



## Shark Chaser (Aug 2, 2009)

Wont find a better tournament and great group of people. Also great for the kids. Guaranteed to have some monster fish brought in every year.

Matt


----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

bump


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Tickets go on sale this weekend, visit www.setsfa.com for more details


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Shark Chaser said:


> Wont find a better tournament and great group of people. Also great for the kids. Guaranteed to have some monster fish brought in every year.
> 
> Matt


Exactly . . . the little girl made her dad take her to the truck so she could change her clothes and put on lip gloss before she would let me take her picture . . .


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Gonna do this tourney this year. Got some time off for it finally.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Tournament Starts this Saturday

www.setsfa.com

See ya out on the water Mark!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

2 more days . . . I'm ready! . . . wg


----------



## seis dedo del pie (May 12, 2010)

just signed up at Boyds today


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Im going to sign up today.It gonna be fun in this wind.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

This tournament last through next weekend, June 3. Daily weigh-in board will be posted on www.setsfa.com. Yall be safe . . . wg


----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

As of 5/30/12

*Inshore Division ** Category**1st**2nd**3rd*Speckled Trout Nathan Chain 7.05 
M. Short 6.40John Riley 5.85 
Redfish (Slot)S. Cantrell 8.25 B.Wimmer 8.15K. Bailey 7.60FlounderJ. Miller 3.45 M. Gonzales 2.40No Entry GaftopC.B.Bailey 5.90 P. Bailey 5.55K. Bailey 5.50Bull Red (Tagged)J. Sullivan 32.95 Matt Garner 30.10 No Entry 
Stingray (Min 100#)B. Boyd 142.5
David Plitt 122.50 

No Entry 
JackfishJ. Goss 25.10

R. Seume 23.10

J. Hart 20.20

*Offshore Division * *Category** 1st** 2nd** 3rd*Shark (400# min.)No EntryNo EntryNo Entry 
Bull Shark (200# min.)No Entry 
No Entry 
No Entry 
KingfishK. Derrik 20.25 
B. Skusfa 18.50 
G .Gardner 16.20 LingG. Gardner 67.10 
J. Anderson 49.60 
No Entry 
Dolphin (6# Min.)No Entry 
No Entry No Entry Red Snapper (June 1,2 & 3 Only)No Entry 
No Entry 
No Entry 
Open*No Entry 
No Entry 
No Entry 
*Open division is the greatest percentage of weight, closest to the state record for, Triple Tail, Amberjack, Wahoo, Barracuda and Blue Fish *** No Amberjack Accepted After May 31, Season Closure in effect June 1st.
*Youth Division **Category**1st**2nd**3rd*CrabB. Hensley 7 7/8
B. Delossantos 6 3/4H. Gardner 6 1/8 CroakerH. Gardner 1.65 B. Delossantos 0.95 F. Gardner 0.95Hard HeadR. Berry 2.10 D. Hildebrand 2.05R. Seume 1.65PiggyR. Parker 0.95P. Bailey 0.85R.Berry 0.65Sand TroutR. Seume 0.95 No EntryNo Entry


----------

